
Bletchley Park WWII archive to go online - nice1
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk/10239623.stm
======
metamemetics
The Germans appear to have been quite resourceful despite the number of "ball
bearing factories" attacked, considering production kept increasing to the
very end: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Speer>

The war was surely won not due to the efforts of western nations but simply by
the _massive_ number of lives Russia was willing to sacrifice on the eastern
front.

